# Ping G15 driver.



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was down the range with my Dad yesterday, who has just bought a second hand Ping G15, regular Ping graphite shaft, 12 degree loft. Against my better judgement, he persuaded me to have a few hits with it........

This is by far, the most forgiving driver I have ever hit. What ever I did with it, it wouldn't hook, slice, block, everything just came out the middle, with a gentle draw.

There is a downside to this though.

It went exactly 200 yards.

Like a 4 iron.

But more forgiving.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2010)

Hit the bloody thing then!!
Even I was getting 210 out of mine when I was on my game


----------



## Scobie (Jul 5, 2010)

I was down the range with my Dad yesterday, who has just bought a second hand Ping G15, regular Ping graphite shaft, 12 degree loft. Against my better judgement, he persuaded me to have a few hits with it........

This is by far, the most forgiving driver I have ever hit. What ever I did with it, it wouldn't hook, slice, block, everything just came out the middle, with a gentle draw.

There is a downside to this though.

It went exactly 200 yards.

Like a 4 iron.

But more forgiving.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a golfer of the lady variety? If so then nice driving, if not however....(clears throat)....oh dear.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 5, 2010)

Hit the bloody thing then!!
Even I was getting 210 out of mine when I was on my game


Click to expand...

thought i had read this wrong, you were getting 210 when you was on the game   bit pricey for me


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2010)

Got 308 from mine last time out.

Great Driver!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got 308 from mine last time out.

Great Driver!!
		
Click to expand...

Sure you didn't hit it twice?

Got 298 out of my Nike at the weekend. Ping? 200 tops.

Probably the combination of shaft and loft generating stupid amounts of back spin.

Dad was hitting it well. 170 ish, with a draw (unusual for him, as he normally fades everything, even putts).


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2010)

Got 308 from mine last time out.

Great Driver!!
		
Click to expand...

Sure you didn't hit it twice?

Got 298 out of my Nike at the weekend. Ping? 200 tops.

Probably the combination of shaft and loft generating stupid amounts of back spin.

Dad was hitting it well. 170 ish, with a draw (unusual for him, as he normally fades everything, even putts).
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Measured on SC. Had another of 290ish as well - mind you the fairways are baked and running long so its an unrealistic distance. Can't wait for some rain..

I used Fragger's regular G15 and felt I had to really swing within myself to get anything like a contact. The stiffer shaft seems to like me at the moment.


----------



## Parmo (Jul 5, 2010)

Love the G15 driver, great all rounder.


----------



## mansell (Jul 5, 2010)

Got 298 out of my Nike at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

        

i played with tiger woods @ the weekend


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 6, 2010)

Got 298 out of my Nike at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Who did you lend it to then?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2010)

Got 298 out of my Nike at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

        

i played with tiger woods @ the weekend
		
Click to expand...

One of us is telling porkys, and it isn't me. Measured it using gps, as it looked long when I hit it, and I like to see if I can break 300 (only done it once since getting Skycaddie).


----------



## RGDave (Jul 6, 2010)

What a fun thread. I'm a convert to high-lofted drivers and have been playing with 12 degree clubs since 1996 i.i.r.c.
I even have a 13 degree one, but thankfully it's fitted with a low-launch shaft and produces a similar flight to any of my 12 degree clubs over the years.
Without wishing to be too anorak-y about the whole thing, I think it shows that the wrong loft is clearly a disaster. 
I can imagine good clubhead speed player being in the business of collecting useless information from the stratosphere wielding a 12 degree club.
For me, however, they are spot on, and would certainly like to try a Ping G15.

I had a particularly good driving day yesterday and was up around the 240-250 mark with my benny (what a great club it is?!) and straight as you like.

All just goes to show. 

200 yards  

go and get the balls tested for ricochets off aircraft fuselage.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2010)

Having only ever met Murph once and not seeing him play golf I'm probably of the opinion that he could murder a golf ball if he wanted, tall lanky streak of p15h who will probably generate a lot of club head speed!

The only thing wrong with Murph is that he's so anti-Ping that he cant see the woods for the trees!!!

I bet the Ping G15 went 301, not 200 and he cant bring himself to admit it!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, right.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 8, 2010)

Even I hit it further with my old G10...

Had on one occasion that a 300 meter hole left me only a 20 meter pitch into the green...

Don't know how I did that though...


----------



## Leftie (Jul 9, 2010)

Played with another leftie the other day who had borrowed a trial G15 with stiff shaft from the pro shop so tried it on a couple of holes.  First 3 shots were dead straight (yeh! unusual for me I know)and possibly a few yards further than usual, then the power fades and pull/duck hooks started again.  It must be the magic dust that the pros sprinkle on trial clubs starting to wear off.

tbh, it did feel nice but I'm still far too young to be tempted


----------



## rickg (Jul 9, 2010)

Played with another leftie the other day
		
Click to expand...

Wot???? you mean there's actually 2 of you out there???


----------



## Leftie (Jul 9, 2010)

Wot???? you mean there's actually 2 of you out there???     

Click to expand...

There's actually at least 3.  Michelson, Weir, me ...


----------



## Adrena1in (Aug 3, 2010)

Wot???? you mean there's actually 2 of you out there???     

Click to expand...

There's actually at least 3.  *Michelson*, Weir, me ...   

Click to expand...

PM's not strictly speaking a leftie...just odd.


----------

